

CCTV Selfies: I Turned City Surveillance into My Personal Photographer - vinnyglennon
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/cctv-selfies-a-portrait-of-surveillance-around-dublin

======
marcoherbst
well spotted @vinnyglennon , it's only a small step from this to integrating
cctv footage into fantootage. The missing link is whatever is required to make
it easier to make requests & retrieve needed footage.

